# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > 1Kho > HANDHELD DEVICE >  dịch vụ tăng bình chọn chương trình trở về ký ức - Hỗ trợ: 0934225077

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Phương pháp tăng Vote cuộc thi cogaidentuhomquacgv - Hỗ trợ: O934225O77*
*Thủ thuật tăng Vote cuộc thi ảnh về kỷ niệm cấp 3 của bạn - Zalo: 0934225077*
CUỘC THI ẢNH "TRỞ VỀ KÝ ỨC"

Chụp ảnh ấn tượng với quang cảnh bộ phim "Cô Gái Đến Từ Hôm Qua" tại rạp CGV để tham dự cuộc thi ảnh "Trở Về Ký Ức".

5 Call Oppo F3 sẽ thuộc về 5 bức ảnh được nhiều người bình chọn nhất!

*Quy định tăng Vote cuộc thi cogaidentuhomquacgv - Zalo: O934225O77*
phương pháp dự

1. Đăng ảnh dự thi chụp tại booth "Cô Gái Đến Từ Hôm Qua" ở rạp CGV kèm caption về kỷ niệm cấp 3 của bạn

2. sản xuất đầy đủ thông báo nhận giải

3. Chia sẻ bài dự thi về trang Facebook cá nhân với hashtag #trovekyuc #cogaidentuhomquacgv

4. Kêu gọi bạn bè bình chọn hoặc tham dự chương trình để được cộng điểm

*dịch vụ tăng bình chọn chương trình cogaidentuhomquacgv - Hotline: 0934225077*
THỂ LỆ CHƯƠNG TRÌNH


tham gia chương trình này, người tham dự đang cung cấp thông báo cá nhân cho CGV Cinemas, ko phải cho Facebook. Những thông báo này sẽ được phục vụ mục tiêu độc nhất vô nhị của cuộc thi ảnh “Trở Về Ký Ức" và CGV Cinemas sẽ không tiết lậu, bán hoặc chuyển nhượng cho bất kỳ đối tác nào khác.

THỂ LỆ & ĐIỀU KHOẢN CHƯƠNG TRÌNH:

1. Đối tượng dự: Các thành viên đã like trang CGV Cinemas Vietnam.

2. thời kì công bố người thắng giải: 31/07/2017

3.Thành viên tham gia chương trình phải đồng ý với các điều khoản sau đây:

loại hình chọn người thắng giải: chọn lựa người dự có ảnh được nhiều bình chọn, ưu tiên tài khoản PR nhiều bạn hữu đồng dự. quảng bá thành công 1 người dự sẽ được cộng tương đương 1 lượt bình chọn.

Người thắng lợi phải là thành viên (đã like) trang Fanpage và thực hành gần như đề nghị của chương trình.
CGV sẽ không công nhận sự tham gia hợp lệ đến từ các trương mục Facebook ảo của người chơi.
 Người dự chịu bổn phận cung ứng thông báo theo yêu cầu chính xác. Những thông báo này để giao thông với người thắng giải và làm thủ tục nhận giải thưởng. Sự dự và giành giải từ các trương mục có thông báo sai sẽ không được công nhận.
tham gia chương trình, người tham gia đồng ý cho CGV sử dụng hình ảnh cá nhân cho mục đích quảng bá cho phim, rạp và chương trình.
Khi dự chương trình tức là người tham dự đã đọc kỹ và đồng ý với Thể Lệ & Điều Khoản của chương trình. Mọi khiếu nại can dự đến những điều khoản trong Thể Lệ & Điều Khoản Chương Trình sẽ không được xử lý.
Trong giả dụ có tranh chấp, quyết định của CGV là quyết định chung cuộc.
*Phương pháp tăng bình chọn cuộc thi cogaidentuhomquacgv - Zalo: O934225O77*

*Chuyên tăng Vote cuộc thi ảnh trở về ký ức - Hotline: O934225O77*Chi tiết liên hệ Mr Khánh 0934225077
Web: khanh.top
Gmail: dokhanh82

----------

